

First app for Apple Store  - ColdWave
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UZmPxvWM3g
This is my first mobile game. It is made with Unreal Engine. Check out the iTunes link : http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/evil-conveyor/id492002451?mt=8.<p>Any feedback about the game will be very helpful.
About the art/gameplay/logic.<p>The development took about 8 months with 2 Artist and 1 programmer.<p>Thanks for reading!
======
ColdWave
This is my first mobile game. It is made with Unreal Engine. Check out the
iTunes link : [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/evil-
conveyor/id492002451?mt=...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/evil-
conveyor/id492002451?mt=8).

Any feedback about the game will be very helpful. About the
art/gameplay/logic.

The development took about 8 months with 2 Artist and 1 programmer.

Thanks for reading!

